# C-HR bumper moulding coding



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

My wife's new Toyota C-HR has the lower front bumper moulding in a very pale silvery blue colour which she has decided she doesn't like so i have removed it from the complete bumper and will prep and paint it white to colour code it over the weekend.
Here is said vehicle on collection day about 3 weeks ago. paint code is 040 superwhite.










Will post pics tomorrow of the car minus the bumper trim [which was a pain in the ass to remove] and the coding process as we do it.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Hope it goes well - looks okay to me as it is though


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Okeedokeeee all masked, prepped and in primer, guns used were Iwata primer gun 1.8 tip, base coat gun Iwata Belaria with 1.3 tip and clear coat gun De Villbis pro lite with T110 air cap and 1.3mm tip










Now after 800 grit flatting off and in white basecoat.



















Basecoat flashed etc + final 2K clear x 2 coats with 9 mins flash time between coats.










Will fit tomorrow morning.

Bottom lip ripped off :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks a cracking job there mate :thumb: 

Looking forward to seeing it fitted and looking to looking at the before and after pictures - as I thought it looked good initially …


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Could do it the Ruby Flare pearl the red accents are also


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

bellguy said:


> Could do it the Ruby Flare pearl the red accents are also


Where was the top picture taken? Southport? Or Birkenhead way?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bellguy said:


> Could do it the Ruby Flare pearl the red accents are also


Looking good, think I do prefer it, but wondering what it would look like ruby red like the other accents… :thumb:

More importantly - does your wife like it / prefer it now ?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

I think it looked better before, sorry  It blends far to much at the front now. 

If I was going to change from Silver. Gloss Black would be my first choice.

But, I can see the Ruby Red looking great too! :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

More importantly, as AndyBlue said... does Mrs Bellguy like it


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Rappy said:


> More importantly, as AndyBlue said... does Mrs Bellguy like it


Andy, Rappy, yes she likes it better than the silver blue but since I mentioned accent matching she THINKS Ruby Flare pearl might be nice :wall: :lol:

If someone could Photoshop the new white bit for a dark red bit it would sure save me some hassle


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

ridders66 said:


> Where was the top picture taken? Southport? Or Birkenhead way?


Cleveleys seafront, about half a mile from my father's house.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Not the best on my phone, but…


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks Andy, Mrs Bellguy says no don't you dare :lol:
So white it stays :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bellguy said:


> Thanks Andy, Mrs Bellguy says no don't you dare :lol:
> So white it stays :thumb:




Glad I could be of help and save you done work :thumb:


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sure has Andy, cheers.
Cheque in the post


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I knew I recognised it! To be fair, the only time I go to Cleveleys is when I cycle up to Fleetwood and back down the coast to Lytham, but I'm on the fantastic cycle path which I think is below the railings?


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I knew it was a local car with the reg prefix!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Not sure I can compete with Andy but I've done one in the red and one fully colour coded white. Was about as close as I could get (white and black are two shades I struggle to add colour to)


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

ridders66 said:


> I knew I recognised it! To be fair, the only time I go to Cleveleys is when I cycle up to Fleetwood and back down the coast to Lytham, but I'm on the fantastic cycle path which I think is below the railings?


That's a great run for cyclists as there are always a fair few about particularly on nice days yes.

And thanks for the photo shop work
Looks very different with red accents done white plus the red lower lip picture

Food for thought before I get the guns out lol


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Well after being told by my wife [don't you dare lol]
I did just that and painted it Ruby flare red, and what do you know, she loves it [FOR NOW lol]



















I now have a spare front moulding so i can do it whatever :lol:


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Think you've nailed it with that one. Definitely looks the best colour 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

bellguy said:


> Well after being told by my wife [don't you dare lol]
> I did just that and painted it Ruby flare red, and what do you know, she loves it [FOR NOW lol]
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic job :thumb::thumb:

Really sets the car off now!

Looks 100 times better than stock


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh very nice - does look good and glad she likes it :thumb:


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks guy's , was worth all the effort and angst


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bellguy said:


> I now have a spare front moulding so i can do it whatever :lol:


So you bought another front section ?


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Sorry.....preferred it silver


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

TonyHill said:


> Sorry.....preferred it silver


Problem is it wasn't SILVER, in the natural light it was a silver blue and NOTHING whatsoever on the car was that colour lol, dealer fitted it as it is an add on part.

It may well end up metallic grey yet with all the other trim parts, mirror covers etc etc lol we will see, i think its an unfinished project at this point, but as ever each to their own as long as swmbo is happy as its her new toy


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Andyblue said:


> So you bought another front section ?


YES Andy i bought another front moulding as these things tend to get battered with stones etc, can keep its lip fresh this way.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

should do the top section and it'll look like a mouth wearing lipstick ... oh and some of those stick on eyelashes you can get for headlamps :lol:


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

enc said:


> should do the top section and it'll look like a mouth wearing lipstick ... oh and some of those stick on eyelashes you can get for headlamps :lol:


err no, wouldn't want to copy yours :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bellguy said:


> YES Andy i bought another front moulding as these things tend to get battered with stones etc, can keep its lip fresh this way.


Oh very nice and can relatively easy change the look of the front end :thumb:


----------

